# 2005 Nissan Quest 3.5l 4 speed tran



## stone2010 (Apr 17, 2019)

Not sure where to post that but, I have a 05 quest 3.5l 4 speed Trans just clicks when turn over. Starter, alt, and battery all test good. No Corrosion on battery terminals. Followed all the grounds everything looks tight no corrosion. Where do I look next!???


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure the engine is not seized or locked-up. Check the battery cables for excessive resistance through them with an ohmmeter.


----------



## stone2010 (Apr 17, 2019)

Not locked up. I have had it started once before I tested everything. When it did start up bad noise coming from serpentine belt side like a bearing in a alt going out. Took belt off all bearing are tight and not making noise. Could it be the timing.


----------

